# Tell out this breeding. Roommate considering a pup from it



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Upcoming Van Meerhout German Shepherd Litters

Yeah. I don't know this pedigree stuff. Any help us greatly appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just wanted to say, beautiful dawgs)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

very strong working pedigree...strong elements of civil aggression....if he is going to train the pup, wiht experienced people....should get a working prospect...if he is looking for a companion to hang with - may be more than he needs...

Lee


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> very strong working pedigree...strong elements of civil aggression....if he is going to train the pup, wiht experienced people....should get a working prospect...if he is looking for a companion to hang with - may be more than he needs...
> 
> Lee


He'd be training with me at our club. He'd be in very good hands


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Djke has the same sire as my 18 month boy, and the description of Djke fits my male to a Tee....so I guess you could say I see good in the breeding...lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Djke has the same sire as my 18 month boy, and the description of Djke fits my male to a Tee....so I guess you could say I see good in the breeding...lol


Is he affectionate with you? With other people he knows? With strangers?

Rather than tell me the strong points in the dog, can you tell me what troubles you have in training? (I believe all dogs have some area or problem you've had to pay more attention to or correct... i see there being much more benefit in discussing these than discussing what they do awesome... some problems take a particular skill or person to address... for example, a handler aggressive dog might be fine in one handlers hands, but a nightmare for someone who is ill prepared for it). Feel free to PM me, I know no one wants to say anything negative about there dog. Thanks!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Just thought I'd update, roommate put deposit down on pup from this litter


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

My dog is just as I described him....you believe there are problems in training with all dogs....Why????, based on what forms your belief???? Just curious. A puppy is a blank sheet, if the dog has good nerve than basically it will become what the genetics allows and the owner knowledgably invests. There are no negatives with this dog(my dog) from an owner's point of view. 
Let me preface this by saying the following is not directed personally, but I am so tired of people asking or seeking perfect puppies or dogs. Dogs are people too, and as such are individuals subject to turning out different depending on environment and upbringing. This is an unintended result of the media and internet. Instead of people doing their homework and finding a good "BREEDER", they want the breeder to have cookie cutter perfect dogs. Sorry for the rant, but if you have a good breeder, than buy the doggone dog and get on with raising it.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Cliff, 
Probably one of the most informative posts I've seen on the any of the dog forums. Please keep ranting!!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Easy, think we had a communication breakdown there... all I meant was everyone has areas of focus for every dog and they vary. Anyone who says my dog/son/job/etc is perfect is not taking an objective look at it. There is a difference between a problem with a dog (and all have theirs) and a problem dog.. Wast my intent to imply anything was wrong with the dog, simply, what areas required more effort than others compared to the average dog. As an example, my female is more drivey than most dogs and I take extra care working on her focus and eing calm in the bite as that is where we need to concentrate with her


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I think my post was directly stating I don't seek perfect dogs, just to know what areas will need more work than others to make sure it's a good match? I don't believe in a "perfect dog"


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Unless it's dog jesus


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I thought the thread was about an assessment of a breeding for a possible friend. In that case what would be acquired would be a puppy. I just gave input on my 18 month old dog who had the same father and as a puppy there really isn't anything more I could ask of this dog...so I was just trying to convey that from my perspective, the odds of a good puppy was pretty solid. I don't know how to assess these particulars in a puppy; that you can mold to what you want, UNLESS their is genetic problems. I'm sorry if I came off abrupt,I just feel that for a puppy if its a good breeding than get a puppy and work with it.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> I thought the thread was about an assessment of a breeding for a possible friend. In that case what would be acquired would be a puppy. I just gave input on my 18 month old dog who had the same father and as a puppy there really isn't anything more I could ask of this dog...so I was just trying to convey that from my perspective, the odds of a good puppy was pretty solid. I don't know how to assess these particulars in a puppy; that you can mold to what you want, UNLESS their is genetic problems. I'm sorry if I came off abrupt,I just feel that for a puppy if its a good breeding than get a puppy and work with it.


Thats about spot on. I respect your opinions, so if I accidentally came across as offensive I just wanted to clear that up. Pup will be here in 6 weeks or so, so the selection part of his schutzhund experience is now complete anyway lol. It will be fun working with and having a pup around, that I don't have to deal with otherwise lol. Finally I won't be the only one cleaning up poop, throwup, scattered remains of something that was valuable lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Cliffson is spot on. 

I love the mothers pedigree though. I grew up with Gildo and Olko and I can tell you that while they were some tough working dogs, they've been great in the house and safe around us kids. 

As a matter of fact, Gildo an Olko lived together until Gildo died. They lived with three other males in the house and none of them ever had to be crated or rotated. 

Anyhow, remember Judge? He's got some powerful lines in him too. He has not seriously be trained in quite a while because of his deformity and it's no issue to keep him in the house, outside the crate. He does not destroy anything in the house either. He can easily go on a walk without causing a scene, however whenever we go to the Vet he gets overly excited and is nonstop talking but we all know, he's a talker anyway and has so much to tell. 

My point is: A working dog, even from strong lines, if raised properly, can be a great family member even if he/she doesn't have a job. And that is the way it should be! 

A German Shepherd, even if they are from working lines, should have the ability to live within the family without being a threat to the interior of the house or the family itself.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hunter everything is cool...no need for you to apologize....I really like the breeding, thought you did your homework and was thinking "Get the dog!!" 
Sometimes, I am cranky, but I try to be helpful even in my gruffness!!lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> Hunter everything is cool...no need for you to apologize....I really like the breeding, thought you did your homework and was thinking "Get the dog!!"
> Sometimes, I am cranky, but I try to be helpful even in my gruffness!!lol


Well its not even my dog lol. But I was very eager to prevent him from doing the old "oh, that dog looks awesome and pretty, and the picture on their site with the teeth is awesome, and the breeder says both dogs could waltz to SchH3 but he just didn't have time to train them" type of thing... it will be interesting to see him develop as I live with the dog obviously, and will be able to help immensely with the foundation work and the relationship building where I didn't have that when I had my first GSD at 9 weeks. Additionally, he'll be joining our club when we have a very strong pool of knowledge and mentoring to draw from. I don't think someone can be better setup for success than this.

Glad to hear that males from those lines appear to be able to live in harmony together. I know my male can (we've had male residents before), but of course have concerns about dog fights... one of the major reasons I mixed it up with a female.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

you are a good friend, hunter 

Yes, they can live together, however you have to be on top of them. Whenever my mother was gone for a couple of days, Gildo and Olko would start "arguing" about the rank because none of us Kids had the same control as my mother did. 

I remember two fights between Gildo an Olko. I think two fights within nine years isn't all that bad. None of them were hurt badly.


----------

